# Camshaft oil feed line tube part number? Picture inside.



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

During removal, the tip on one of the black nozzles snapped off inside it's cap. Been looking all morning for a part number or even a photo of this tube alone and haven't had any luck. I need a replacement soonly.

Anyone here have any info you can share?










The tube w/fittings installed on the head, highlighted in yellow.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

A member of another forum posted this.



> ETKA 5 shows them to be part number '078 115 701' for two and '078 115 701 A' for another two but ETKA 7 does not list them anymore


I was able to punch the number in Google and found one to order. For people who may be searching for one later down the line.

I believe these are NLA and anything you can find will be new old stock.

*Edit: the following paragraph is wrong* However, I have come to believe that if you are needing this piece, weather it's broken or missing, that you may be able to plug the holes in the caps that it presses into and be fine. Later AHA engines had no such oil feed or provisions for it. Oil is fed to the bearing from below so this upper feed has little to no purpose. Additionally, the only source of oil for this upper feed would be oil that has already passed through the bearing from the lower oil feeds.

*UPDATE*: after removing the cams for my reseal, I have discovered that the end cap that this oil feed line is connected to actually is the main feed, and that the other bearing surfaces are only fed by this oil tube. Therefore, if you removed it there would be bearings starved for oil, no good.

Best advice I can give to future posters researching this, if you have to remove the caps, remove all of the caps that are held together with the oil tube at one time. These are very brittle and will snap. You get the added benefit of easily keeping the caps in order for your reassembly. Just unbolt all of the caps and lift the set out in one motion.


----------

